# Hi from barcelona



## kronhollio (Aug 28, 2012)

Where you ride in Spain? Which is your board?


----------



## 3shappyriding (Aug 29, 2012)

In spain I rode on fontromeu (almost france) in La molina and in La masella. But the best places I've rode are vall thorens in france alps and Grandvalira in andorra! My board is a nitro prime colorband!


----------



## kronhollio (Aug 28, 2012)

My board is K2 Turbo Dream, but I am thinking to buy the one K2 Ultra Dream 2013


----------



## 3shappyriding (Aug 29, 2012)

wow the ultra dream its sick


----------



## kronhollio (Aug 28, 2012)

Did you know it board


----------



## 3shappyriding (Aug 29, 2012)

yeah! I gues my next board will be one like evil twin of bataleon but my board is still staying one year with me at least jaja


----------



## kronhollio (Aug 28, 2012)

You want to buy freestyle board


----------



## 3shappyriding (Aug 29, 2012)

I want a park one! the nitro prime works well but not like others. The great thing is that the prime works well in all places!


----------

